# Half Moon Lake and Big Eddy



## damdusta (Oct 22, 2007)

Was wondering if anyone has tried fishing these small lakes and ponds. They are up around blackwater river and was curious. A couple friends and I were going to try fishing up around blackwater, but wasn't sure if there was anything biting this time of year. Any suggestions are greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------

